# Oooo Halloween!!!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Halloween is getting closer and closer by the min!!! 
What are you being for Halloween? Is your Chi Dressing up to?
I am Being the Queen Bee and Lola and Quark are being my little Lazy non worker bees. Ill post pics Soon! lets see your Pics!!!:hello1::hello1:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I'm not dressing up but my daughter is and she wants Colette and Chloe to dress up too. I'm not sure how Colette is going to take it though because as soon as you put any clothes on her she will just stand in the same spot you left forever and then when she does walk she acts like she can't bend her legs - it's pretty funny! Anyway my daughter wanted to be Dorothy but I told her that wasn't such a great idea now that she cut her hair so I'm not sure what she is going to do now. I wanted her to be Alice in Wonderland because at Target they had the cutest little White Rabbit costume that would have been adorable on Chloe! But she doesn't want any part of that because she was Alice already even though that was 9 years ago when she was 3! LOL


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I don't dress up, my Golden Retriever is being a Fairy Princess, not sure on Zoey & Georgie yet...still working on it. Last year Zoey was My little Pumpkin, & Sebastian was Dracula.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't dress up, I'm boring. :lol: The only one I'm sure of out of the pups for a costume is Gia. She is going to be a Fairy Godmother.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

No kidding fall is here isn't it, I've felt sick all day! just woke up from a nap and now I have a fever thank you my children! LOL

I am not sure what to dress as this year, we do a big Halloween/Costume party each year as my birthday party! it's a big thing around here.

AJ is going as a Witch, lol and I am not sure about Link, I have to see what I can get that will fit him. I've already bought two of the kids costumes already.

I cannot wait to see what everyone here comes up with 
I love your idea Adrienne!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I don't dress up, I'm boring. :lol: The only one I'm sure of out of the pups for a costume is Gia. She is going to be a Fairy Godmother.


Now if that isn't the sweetest thing I have ever seen!!! :hello1:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

that is the most beautiful fairy godmother!!

me and hubby haven't dressed up in years but you never know when we feel like joining in LOL. kids haven't decided one said a ninja and Angie might be a butterfly, Ricky and Cali are going to be corpse bride and groom that I am making coco doesn't dress up hates clothes. Angie's birthday is the day before so she loves halloween


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, thanks ladies! :daisy:

I took this pic of Chance real quick. It's getting dark outside, so not the best quality. This is his Fireman outfit. But I think I'm going to get him another one, cause I bought this one last year.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love it! so cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He doesn't really like it. It's kinda like a plastic material, and doesn't fit very well. We don’t have many places here that sells pet clothes, so shopping online is like a shot in the dark. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know! I found a costume for AJ, but I have not looked for Link yet, the costume AJ has is xs and it's still a bit big.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, XS usually fits 5 to 8 lbs. So when you are on the lower end of that, it's too big.  And they make some of them sooooo long and wide. That's one of the reasons Chance hates the FM one. I have to pull that strap underneath him to where the end hangs out real long, and the length covers his tail. He can't stand clothes that touch his tail. I think he thinks something is on him. :lol: Like a bug or something. Not sure.

Kitty, check on eBay. I've been browsing for about an hour and have come across some costumes that are on the smaller end. You just have to look at all the different measurements in the listing. Some of the XS's are bigger, some are smaller. I'm gonna look some more tomorrow. I found a few for 6".


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Woohoo, I love Halloween!

I wont be dressing up, however I'm planning on going outside without makeup on so I'll probably have the most terrifying 'costume' 

My little boy wants to be a ghost this year so I may do something similar for my guys


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These are the cutest. How fun!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love the little dress up outfits..ELise is going to be a pumpkin but not sure on tinks yet..maybe a witch x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't do Halloween at all


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Found this costume in their trunk too. Honey Bee.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love that honey bee!!

And Sarah quit being a party pooper :lol: 
We wanna see Lotus and Daisy dressed up.


----------



## Starla (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohhh I love Halloween. I work at Target so I'm always cruising the pet department to see when the costumes come out. I saw one that was a little taco so I think Chiquita will be a taco for halloween unless I find something cuter.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here are last years:
Sebastian was Dracula, Zoey was a pumpkin:



























& Shellie my golden was a Dr


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Here are last years:
> Sebastian was Dracula, Zoey was a pumpkin:
> 
> 
> ...


How cute!!!! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I love that honey bee!!


I got that one from Platinum Puppy Couture. I would tell you to look there, her XS's would fit your new baby, but she isn't selling them this year. I was hoping she would. I found a Cowboy outfit last night that I think I’m going to get Chance. :lol:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco is going to be the most magnificent DRAGON....I am making his costume now....will post picture when its done. He will not be pleased to wear it but I am mean and will make him, at least for a bit on Halloween.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so happy my dog loves to wear clothes! LOL
I have to train the new one to love it as well 

T that is a hilarious idea, I can so see Chance as a Cowboy!
I cannot wait to see Draco's costume Debra, it sounds like it's going to be fab.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh this is brilliant thread! Love all the outfits!
Here is Peppi and Lourdes from last year, they love Halloween and I am so happy they are fine with all the fireworks going on. Hope Roxy will be the same (this is going to be her first Halloween) and oh I have to get an outfit for her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

FireFox said:


> Oh this is brilliant thread! Love all the outfits!
> There is Peppi and Lourdes from last year, they love Halloween and I am so happy they are fine with all the fireworks going on. Hope Roxy will be the same (this is going to be her first Halloween) and oh I have to get an outfit for her


oh my goodness They are Sooooooooooo cute in those outfits.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I'm so happy my dog loves to wear clothes! LOL


ME TOOOOO! I would have DIED from disappointment if leila hadn't liked wearing clothing. I had owning a chi and dressing it cute in the back of my mind for a year before i got her. So yeah, major disappointment would've set in. I am so thankful i ended up with her, i couldn't love another dog more!  *(getting sappy again)* lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just ordered Brody's costume. He's going to be a sheep. I figured he eats them, he might as well be one. HA HA.

Last year he was a dinosaur. The brodysaurus. LOL. Picture in the siggy. :coolwink:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

last year Minnie and Tootsie were ballerinas, the pics are in my new siggy


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I just bought my daughter a Cleopatra costume off eBay last night and I have been hunting and hunting online for something similar for Chloe but the closest I could find was a Harem/Genie costume but then the smallest size was small which she would swim in. I guess I will go hunting for a pattern and maybe try and make her one, but I am terrible when it comes to sewing. Anyone got any ideas? Maybe make her be Cleopatra's baby pet camel? LOL

Edited to add....... I was just looking on eBay and I had an idea. There are a few cheap Cloepatra childrens costumes out there so I am watching those and I think I will buy one and use the material and accessories to make Chloe a semi-matching costume! Just hopefully I can do it! They come with the big neck collar that velcro's one so I am thinking I can cut it and sew it smaller (WAY smaller) to fit around Chloe's neck and then surely I can make a little white toga style dress out of the material and other accessories. Does anyone know of an online simple doggie dress pattern that can just be downloaded or do they just sell those at the fabric stores?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ok here are my angry bumblee bees so if there angry i guess they must be killer bees! hahahaah


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Halloween is getting closer and closer by the min!!!
> What are you being for Halloween? Is your Chi Dressing up to?
> I am Being the Queen Bee and Lola and Quark are being my little Lazy non worker bees. Ill post pics Soon! lets see your Pics!!!:hello1::hello1:


That is what My fur babys and My grandkids are all being! A swarm of Bee's !


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

MsGramma said:


> That is what My fur babys and My grandkids are all being! A swarm of Bee's !


Awesome!!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> ok here are my angry bumblee bees so if there angry i guess they must be killer bees! hahahaah


Adorable! where did you find those costumes?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love is going as a Devil (very fitting)
Ninja is going as a cross dresser
Prada not sure yet!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know about myself, but Fudge will probably be a penguin 

(I have a weird obsession with penguins)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Electrocutionist said:


> I don't know about myself, but Fudge will probably be a penguin
> 
> (I have a weird obsession with penguins)


LOVE penguins!! so cute


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

cherper said:


> LOVE penguins!! so cute



I know right! There is just something about them. :foxes_207:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Adorable! where did you find those costumes?


Lolas i got from Patsmart and Quarks i bought on Kijiji


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila would be a great penguin since she's black. I'll keep that in mind. I was also thinking about making her a hawaiian hula girl. I think i could make a bikini top for her but the grass skirt will take some thinking.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Go to eBay, under dog supplies, and type in hula. There are several costumes for that.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> Found this costume in their trunk too. Honey Bee.


that is the cutest thing ever


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is one for $5, that includes shipping. Copy and paste the below in the search bar of eBay.

Hula Pup Pet Halloween Costume SMALL Only 2.99


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Colee said:


> that is the cutest thing ever


Thank you!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks T


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're welcome! I didn't see an XS in that one, but if you can sew you could probably alter it.  There were some that were a bit more in XS, I believe.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

These costumes are really cute !!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Gizzy hates! dressing up. but i found a reallyy cute batman outfit that im thinking about getting him it has a cute cape and muscle arms and all! lol


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Here are last years:
> Sebastian was Dracula, Zoey was a pumpkin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hhaha Gizzy had the same Dracula costume about 4 years ago! was his first one. I have no idea where it is. how cute.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

All these pics are so cute
Adrienne, Lola & Quark don't look one bit amused about the whole situation; ahahah! 

I don't really like to spend money on costumes for my girls, but I did happen to see one particular costume that would make my whole family LMAO if they saw it on Butter! It was like $50 on the first site I saw it on, then went to ebay and saw it for half that price. I'm still contemplating on buying it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Better pic of Chance in his FM suit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And his Cowboy costume is on it's way.


----------

